# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Выбор видеокарты с интерфейсом AGP

## Serg 52

Здраствуйте! Нужна помощь для поиска видеокарты с интерфейсом AGP. Вобщем ситуация такая. Есть системный блок:
материнская плата EPOX (4BDAE), 400MHz, socket 478, чипсет (82845MCH + ICH2),
процессор Intel Pentium 4 1.5 ГГц,
оперативная память 1,3 Гб, (1 планка 1 Гб, 2 планка 256 Мб),
жесткий диск 160 Гб.
Раньше стояла видеокарта Nvidia GeForce Ti 4200, но системник досталься без неё. Уменя вопрос какую видеокарту можно сегодня туда поставить.

----------


## Cheechako

> EPOX (4BDAE)...


В принципе, любую из (например) http://www.fcenter.ru/products.shtml...:1:30:r:1:1:37
Сколько я понял, системная плата поддерживает AGP 4x, что сегодня в продаже найти трудно, поэтому есть смысл посмотреть Б/У.

----------


## Serg 52

*Cheechako* , большое спасибо за информацию! Б/у брать не хочется, как бы паленой не оказалась. Лучше новую не дороже 2000 р.

----------

